# Powerhead Question



## curly_fry (May 18, 2011)

I have a 72" x 18" tank. I was wondering, how much gph should it have for piranhas? (Mine are 5-8") Mine is 280 gph, is that enough? And where do i place it in the tank, in the middle on the top, bottom or middle? Should it be angled?

And on another topic, is play sand poisonous to fish?


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Check out this post for your powerhead questions. A lot of good information posted there.

Play sand (pure silica) is not poisonous to fish, and shouldn't effect your pH levels, unless there is limestone or other materials in the sand. Also, make sure you thoroughly clean the sand before added it to your tank, or else your water will be cloudy for days.

Keep in mind that sand is bad for HOB style filters because water travels through the impeller first, and any sand in the water will ruin your filter. Canister filters are the way to go if you are using sand in your tanks since pygos stir up sand pretty easily.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a 700gph powerhead in my cariba tank (200g) and planning add another one soon... as been said play sand is OK


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a hydor k4 (1200gph) in my 125g. This is a wide flow so I would consider going even more then this.


----------



## curly_fry (May 18, 2011)

Would you suggest pointing the powerhead up? Or leave it flat? I'm going to put it in the middlle


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

curly_fry said:


> Would you suggest pointing the powerhead up? Or leave it flat? I'm going to put it in the middlle


It depends... if you want more surface agitation point it up... if you want water current for your fish keep it flat...

I keep mines flat since i have enough surface agitation from AC filters and Canisters spray bars...


----------



## curly_fry (May 18, 2011)

Thank you very much! I also have a canister filter agitating the top of the water, I will put it flat.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Koralia Evolution 1050 or 1400 placed at middle level towards the front


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

JUST GET A MERCURY 120 HORSEPOWER 4 STROKE OUTBOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

